# Collar or harness



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

Was wondering which everyone prefers. I tired Molly on a leash, but she always bites the leash.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

It is best not to use a collar on a Malt. They have very delicate necks and it is very easy for the trachea to get hurt from a collar. This can result in a "collapsing thrachea", which causes the dog to cough from not being able to breathe well when the trachea is collapsed. The use of a harness is the best thing to avoid this problem. My first Maltese, Rosebud, had a collapsed trachea because I didn't know about this when I had her....

She bites the leash because she just isn't used to it yet.....


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I use a collar on Lexi because that is what seems to work best for her. I did use a harness until she was about 9 months old. I switched to the collar because when I used the harness she would pull a lot more. My trainer suggested trying the collar and that seems to work better for Lexi.

Lexi I think is on her 2nd retractable leash and her 3rd or 4th regular leash. She's had these for about 4 months or more. When Molly gets done teething she should stop chewing on the leashs. Try putting the leash (regular one, not retractable) on her in the house and let her drag it around for awhile. She will get used to it.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

We use a harness with Caesar.


----------



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks so much for everyone's response. I will try a harness and if that doesn't work, I'll not try a nonretractable leash she can just drag around and get used too.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I use a wide greyhound style collar or else a show lead on my dogs. 

You can try spraying bitter apple on the leash...if it is attached to a harness, it will probably be less interesting to bite.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I use a harness for all three of mine.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Apr 15 2005, 02:12 PM
> *I use a collar on Lexi because that is what seems to work best for her.  I did use a harness until she was about 9 months old.  I switched to the collar because when I used the harness she would pull a lot more.  My trainer suggested trying the collar and that seems to work better for Lexi.
> 
> Lexi I think is on her 2nd retractable leash and her 3rd or 4th regular leash.  She's had these for about 4 months or more.  When Molly gets done teething she should stop chewing on the leashs.  Try putting the leash (regular one, not retractable) on her in the house and let her drag it around for awhile.  She will get used to it.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52952*


[/QUOTE]

Lexi, just be sure she doesn't pull while wearing the collar.... I just know how awful it was for poor Rosebud to have that collapsing trachea... she used to pull really badly while wearing a collar... I had never heard of collapsing trachea back then.....


----------



## karenbabi (Apr 3, 2005)

.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by karenbabi_@Apr 16 2005, 09:05 PM
> *harness works for Babi (7.5 yr old)...i've been using one on her since she was a puppy...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
BTW, she is adorable!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mmforever_@Apr 15 2005, 12:51 PM
> *Was wondering which everyone prefers.  I tired Molly on a leash, but she always bites the leash.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52940*


[/QUOTE]


We use a harness too. Brinkley has chewed through three harnesses and two leashes







. He works on these when I take him to ball games and I think he is sitting innocently under my lawn chair.







He works that little chin under the edge of the harness and just chews away.







He also bites at the leash when he wants to go farther than it will take him. He KNOWS that is what is keeping him from taking off and he will turn around and snarl/growl and bite at it.







It is really quite a show.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

That Brink is all boy!! I can picture him under your lawn chair contently chewing on his leash.

We use a harness on Izzy. She's so little, she'd never survive a collar.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

while jongee had long hair her hair would get matted a lot coz of the harness so my breeder recommended me to use a show lead, it has a padding on the neck area so its safe for their neck

i just cut jongee's hair instead and use a harness


----------



## karenbabi (Apr 3, 2005)

.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by karenbabi_@Apr 16 2005, 06:05 PM
> *harness works for Babi (7.5 yr old)...i've been using one on her since she was a puppy...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]







she too cute


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Apr 15 2005, 10:54 AM
> *It is best not to use a collar on a Malt. They have very delicate necks and it is very easy for the trachea to get hurt from a collar. This can result in a "collapsing thrachea", which causes the dog to cough from not being able to breathe well when the trachea is collapsed. The use of a harness is the best thing to avoid this problem.  My first Maltese, Rosebud, had a collapsed trachea because I didn't know about this when I had her....
> 
> She bites the leash because she just isn't used to it yet.....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52942*


[/QUOTE]
How would you know if the trachea was injured?







Summer has collar harness look so stiff she does have one will try again she has to have something so we can hear her ( bell attached)


----------



## MyBushi (Nov 24, 2004)

I use Both Collar & Harness... I read somewhere that a Harness should be used on tiny dogs... And that what ever you decide to use, you have to get them use to it the day you bring your baby home.... That's what I did... Also make sure you have the right size so that it's not to tight............ Enjoy!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Theresa+Apr 22 2005, 08:40 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How would you know if the trachea was injured?







Summer has collar harness look so stiff she does have one will try again she has to have something so we can hear her ( bell attached)
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55199
[/B][/QUOTE]

The main problem with a collar is if she pulls while walking on a leash... the collar can press up against the fragile trachea and damage it. Around the house if nothing is attached to it, she should be fine, as long as there is nothing she could get caught on... Always remove a collar when they're in a crate to make sure they don't get caught on something. My cousin's dachshund was killed that way.... collar got caught on something...

One way you can know that something is wrong with the trachea is they will have trouble breathing... and have sort of wheezing cough, if I am recalling correctly....


----------



## MyBushi (Nov 24, 2004)

Thinking Back the stranges thing happened to Bushi with his collar... My Husband said loud that something is wrong with Bushi. He didnt know what was wrong with him.. Bushi face was on the carpet and he could not move.. His collar got attached to the carpet.... Thank God that's all it was


----------

